# Next Saturday 22nd January - Surrey/Kent/Sussex border



## barrybridges (Jan 10, 2011)

I have successfully dispatched my OH bridesmaid-dress shopping next Saturday so looking to get a round in. 

Would anyone like to join me?

I'm here (roughly):

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&so...p;sll=53.800651,-4.064941&sspn=18.546045,57.084961&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Oxted,+United+Kingdom&ll=51.198279,0.054932&spn=0.306353,0.891953&z=11

Plenty of good courses in the local area:

Copthorne, Surrey & Sussex, Chartham Park (was hoping to play here as I'm a gym member, but can only book 7 days in advance)...any other suggestions?

If anyone is interested please post here. I'll have the car so could offer a lift.

Thanks,

B.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 10, 2011)

baz, im up for a round and pretty local, 

coulsdon court - Coulsdon
Selsdon park Hotel, - Selsdon
Addington Court, - Selsdon
High Elms - Biggin Hill

are local Pay & plays to me, but im happy for a crack where ever, dont even mind a hack around godstone if it comes to it. let me know.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 11, 2011)

Next Saturday is the 15th?


----------



## barrybridges (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry, I always tend to refer to the Saturday coming as 'this' Saturday; by next Saturday I mean the 22nd 

Oddsocks - good to see you're keen. Will PM you but if anyone else is interested too please post here.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 12, 2011)

I might be able to play as HID is supposed to be out for the day. Can't promise at the moment but would like to know any arrangements


Chris


----------



## JustOne (Jan 12, 2011)

It's a maybe from me..... depends where, what time and how much.


----------



## barrybridges (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone else interested in joining up? Looks like there are just 2 of us at the moment depending on whether Oddsocks is in. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 18, 2011)

oddsocks in


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2011)

oddsocks in
		
Click to expand...

If he's your partner, just don't rely on him for the first 6 or 7 holes. He's a tad slow out of the traps


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 19, 2011)

Nothing changed although it's only seems to be the first 2 now lol


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2011)

Nothing changed although it's only seems to be the first 2 now lol
		
Click to expand...

You're hardly the "pick of the paddock" Geezer


----------



## chrisd (Jan 19, 2011)

I still can't commit at this stage but I would be interested to know where and what time as I possibly could play but would have drive up from mid kent after dumping HID at her meeting point for her day out



Chris


----------



## barrybridges (Jan 19, 2011)

At the moment it looks like Oddsocks and myself playing at Addington Court around 11:30am - you're welcome to join us of course!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Barry, I will not be sure until nearer the time but will let you know either way. If you get enough numbers I would readily bow out rateher than mess you around. I know Addington reasonably well as I am an ex Croydon lad (40 years ago) but often nip up there top see the mighty Eagles


Chris


----------



## barrybridges (Jan 19, 2011)

I know Addington reasonably well as I am an ex Croydon lad (40 years ago) but often nip up there top see the mighty Eagles
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear of your pain. I gave up on CPFC some years ago when I couldn't bear the disappointment any longer!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Jan 19, 2011)

I know Addington reasonably well as I am an ex Croydon lad (40 years ago) but often nip up there top see the mighty Eagles
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear of your pain. I gave up on CPFC some years ago when I couldn't bear the disappointment any longer!
		
Click to expand...

NEVER, EVER give up!  

Our time will come.....


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 19, 2011)

Nothing changed although it's only seems to be the first 2 now lol
		
Click to expand...

You're hardly the "pick of the paddock" Geezer
      

Click to expand...

ok should have worded " not alot has changed ".... BTW, was on the course with someone sunday who played a blinding air shot, he actually said " i hate playing a smiffy ".... i think its catching on fella.

Barry, got the Tee booked for 11.29 as a two with space for 2 more.


----------



## barrybridges (Jan 19, 2011)

great stuff!


----------



## dieseldave (Jan 19, 2011)

Any chance of joining you on saturday this will be my first game for over a year so will be very rusty.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd loved to have joined you guys seeing as I only live 10 mins away and my previous house was a drive and a 9 iron away, but with games arranged for Friday and Sunday I'm going to have to pass this time to maintain marital harmony  

Have a good one.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 20, 2011)

Diesel check your private messages 

Lefties, it's a Shane you couldn't make it fella, seem to have played with a leftie every game this year so far.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 20, 2011)

seem to have played with a leftie every game this year so far.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't help you game, does it?  The break might do you some good.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 20, 2011)

ah mate it blows it to bits, all standing on the tee, ready to drive and because some bloke plays disabled golf you all have to move to the other side of the tee box while he plays, then move back for us "normal golfers"

the banter is normally good with a leftie though


----------



## chrisd (Jan 20, 2011)

Barry, I am sorry but, try as I might, I cant make Saturday. The wife is off out but I have to take her to her meeting point and won't be able to get to you in time, also I have to be back earlier than I thought so, sorry , it's a no go this time.



Chris


----------



## dieseldave (Jan 20, 2011)

I will definitely be there saturday as arranged.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 20, 2011)

Good man, that's one space left lads


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 22, 2011)

Cheers for the game lads, really enjoyable afternoon


----------



## Redwood (Jan 22, 2011)

Tell all?

What was the golf like? Who won?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2011)

Wish I could have made it, but the worst thing is non arrival and it would have been just too tight. I ended up going out with a mate to his course, about 8 miles away from home and shot 80 in the persistant showers of the day.

Next time I hope

Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 22, 2011)

What was the golf like.,,,,,,,,,,, bloody freezing. Off to ag tomorrow to get sone sort of under armour type thingy.

Golf was good, diesel save got off to a slow start by but the third was in form and played steady considering he hadn't played for 14 months, Barry Biggs is without doubt the biggest bandit I have every played with  27.3 my arse! We played off the whites and gd walked 100 with a mid 90's score with some mega long drives.

I scraped 37 points with some of the worst putting ever, but took done money Off our 4th player. Just glad we got round without snow !


----------



## chrisd (Jan 22, 2011)

bloody freezing. Off to ag tomorrow to get sone sort of under armour type thingy.
		
Click to expand...


I bought my Under Armours from Sportsshoes.com ... well worth a checkout OS !!


Chris


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 23, 2011)

Cheers chris. Got to a point today where the old nips were burning!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2011)

Diesel Dave got off to a slow start but by the third was in form and playing steady
		
Click to expand...

That's called "coming out of the traps like a whippet" where I'm from


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 23, 2011)

I remember coming out that traps like a one legged poodle at westerham


----------



## dieseldave (Jan 23, 2011)

Cheers for the game lads, played a lot better than i thought i would considering such a long time away.I know you was freezing yesterday, i was wearing galvin green compression top,insula and windstopper might be expensive but i was warm,definitely recommend.Hopefully we can play again.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 23, 2011)

Everyone else seemed suitably dressed, took me ages to warm up after, comPared with the first and second your scoring was very steady dave, especially after the lay off


----------



## barrybridges (Jan 25, 2011)

Yep, thanks for the game - good game good game all round!

As others said, it was bloody freezing though so roll on the summer!


----------

